# Norwalk CT - 2012 Chevy 2500 HD



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Trying to gauge what this truck might be worth are there any good sites for that i have been to regular ones this would be with a 2 year old 8'6 mvp3


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

WWW.KBB.COM


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Depending on condition and miles I may be interested. feel free to PM me.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

ok let me look for pictures


----------

